# Picture Hosts



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all

OK I am pissed off with this now. Can anyone of you recomend a good picture host, either free or cheap? I am beginning to feel that the only way to do this is to pay for webspace. But if I do I want my pics to be permanent, enshrined in stone!

Any advice?

Simon


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I payed one year in advance for an unlimited dial-up connection. It is slow but I have a webspace and 2 e-mail addresses. Also here in Montreal all local calls are free so I don't have to pay more than the minimal bill.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Haven't you got free web space with your Internet service provider Si? Most do have at least some. I'm with NTL and they give you bucket loads.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

http://members.freewebs.com/

It's actually a build your own site thing. But its quick & easy. I just use it as a photo store.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> Hi all
> 
> OK I am pissed off with this now. Can anyone of you recomend a good picture host, either free or cheap? I am beginning to feel that the only way to do this is to pay for webspace. But if I do I want my pics to be permanent, enshrined in stone!
> 
> ...


 What's wrong with the space I have provided on wrist-watch.info ?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> What's wrong with the space I have provided on wrist-watch.info ?


Nothing! I am gradually putting more pics on there. For a while I thought the pics were being compressed or something when uploaded to the site but apparently this was just my imagination. I'll continue to make more use of it.

Thanks

Si

PG, I am sure BT do give webspace but how do you actually access it to use it as a pic host? Si


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Si said:


> PG, I am sure BT do give webspace but how do you actually access it to use it as a pic host? Si


 I'm not sure Si as I've never had a bt ISP address. I found out all I needed to know about the NTL system from their web site so perhaps the info for bt is in the bt web site somewhere.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

i have used photobox.co.uk for some time now and found it to be reliable. 30Mb free picture storage. Just need e-mail and password to register.

Pictures seem to be deleted after about 6 months though.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm with BT, & been told I have web space. Buggered if I know how to get into it though.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> Hi all
> 
> OK I am pissed off with this now. Can anyone of you recomend a good picture host, either free or cheap? I am beginning to feel that the only way to do this is to pay for webspace. But if I do I want my pics to be permanent, enshrined in stone!
> 
> ...


 Photobucket.com


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Griff

I was using Photobucket at the time of my delicately phrased query above. It is very good, crude in appearance but uploading and creating folders etc is simple. However, I am not sure what the bandwidth limits are, it does occasionally let me down. It is the best I have tried though.

Are the pictures in eg Photobucket or Imagestation any more private than those on Roy's FTP site? I have been going on the assumption that they are.

Si


----------

